

Was the HN SSL CA change deliberate? - dingaling

Issuing CA for news.ycombinator.com public SSL cert has changed two years prior to expiry date.<p>Previously an Entrust cert with serial 4C:1A:C7:90 issued to news.ycombinator.com, now a PositiveSSL &#x2F; Comodo cert with serial 1D:9B:1D:4D:32:6C:01:B6:AC:23:61:14:BB:6D:6C:89 issued to *.ycombinator.com<p>Can&#x27;t locate any revocation.
======
nodata
No answers yet, so I will guess this is CloudFlare related.

